# Wild boar hunt in Butts Co.



## hdq 7900 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have 500 acres in Butts Co. that is over run with hogs. I am wanting to have 6 hog only members to help me with this problem @ $500 per membership. NO DOGS, NO TRAPS, anything else within Ga. DNR regs are fine with me. If you have any questions please call Dale @404/434/6325 Thanks


----------



## snuffy (Jan 13, 2017)

Is this property on the river?


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jan 13, 2017)

Would you allow coonhunting


----------



## bigfarm44 (Jan 14, 2017)

I am very interested in helping u with ur hog problem,an I bow hunt most of the time but will use rifle...my number is 706-988-8667 jason


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 18, 2017)

I want to see the property. Rich 404-406-9982


----------



## Darien1 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm interested too.  Gordon, 912-270-2525


----------



## hdq 7900 (Jan 26, 2017)

Plan on showing property Saturday. Thanks


----------



## hdq 7900 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## hdq 7900 (Feb 17, 2017)

FULL, thanks for all the interest


----------

